# ¿que pasa con las devoluciones de hacienda?



## Tubes (16 Jul 2008)

Hola, no se si este es el sitio adecuado para este mensaje.

Quería saber que tal llevais las devoluciones de hacienda. Por lo que me han dicho en la gestoría las devoluciones que no se hayan devuelto ya, están siendo inspecionadas. Se rumorea que hacienda está seca y se miran con lupa las devoluciones. 

Mi Declaración se entregó en Hacienda hacia finales de mayo y de momento nada de nada.

Saludos


----------



## federicoterron (16 Jul 2008)

Tubes dijo:


> Hola, no se si este es el sitio adecuado para este mensaje.
> 
> Quería saber que tal llevais las devoluciones de hacienda. Por lo que me han dicho en la gestoría las devoluciones que no se hayan devuelto ya, están siendo inspecionadas. Se rumorea que hacienda está seca y se miran con lupa las devoluciones.
> 
> ...



Conozco varios compañeros de curro en la misma situacion, presentaron la declaracion a mediados de Mayo y siguen esperando. Supongo que con el tema de los famosos 400€ estaran secos.


----------



## percebo (16 Jul 2008)

Por si sirve de ayuda, yo lo presente la ultima semana de plazo (modificación de borrador por internet) y la semana pasada ingresaron el dinero de mi mujer y el mio.

Puede que el retraso tambien tenga que ver con el hecho de presentarla telematicamente o impresa, al tener que meter los datos a mano se pueden producir retrasos, es una posibilidad, de todas maneras todos los años algun amigo me pregunta por lo mismo (se estan retrasando, pueden estar haciendome una inspección) y al final nunca pasa nada.


----------



## rosonero (16 Jul 2008)

Aquí uno más que está a la espera. Rectifiqué y confirmé el borrador por teléfono hace 2 o 3 meses y al salir el tema me ha venido a la cabeza.

Mi mujer está igual, ambos somos funcionarios, osea que no hay mucho que investigar, o precisamente por eso nos retienen más tiempo la devolución porque somos como de la familia.


----------



## retaco (16 Jul 2008)

Modificado y confirmado el borrador telemáticamente el día 1 de Mayo, aún estoy esperando. En mi caso tampoco hay mucho que inspeccionar (asalariado y plan de pensiones, no hay más).


----------



## ST77XX_borrado (17 Jul 2008)

a mi me lo han devuelto en 3-4 semanas aprox.

la presenté por escrito en una oficina de hacienda y en mi caso si había cosas que revisar pero ningún problema he tenido


----------



## Txeco (17 Jul 2008)

Presentada telemáticamente el día 10 de Junio ... Hecha por mi con el programa Padre, dado que habia mas de 3 operaciones de bolsa (de hecho habia 4) 

Me ingresaron el dinero ayer.


----------



## jemego (17 Jul 2009)

Tubes dijo:


> Hola, no se si este es el sitio adecuado para este mensaje.
> 
> Quería saber que tal llevais las devoluciones de hacienda. Por lo que me han dicho en la gestoría las devoluciones que no se hayan devuelto ya, están siendo inspecionadas. Se rumorea que hacienda está seca y se miran con lupa las devoluciones.
> 
> ...



Yo no se si están caninos, pero se que a mí tampoco me la en devuelto, igual que a algunos amigos a los que he preguntado. También se que el año pasado, por estas fechas ya hacía un mes que la tenía ingresada en cuenta. Asi que puede ser que los rumores sean ciertos.


----------



## fmc (17 Jul 2009)

Menos de una semana me tardaron a mí


----------



## HOOOR (17 Jul 2009)

A mi tardaron solo una semana en devolmerme la pasta. Unos 300 euros entre yo y mi chica. 2 desgrabaciones de alquiler, la estatal y la autonomica.


----------



## Deudor (17 Jul 2009)

Todos los años el mismo hilo....


----------



## tucapital.es (20 Jul 2009)

En este hilo Días que ha tardado en devolver hacienda - InverForo hay una estadística de los foreros sobre el tiempo que les han tardado en devolverlo. 

A más del 50% de la gente les han tardado menos de 2 semanas.

Salu2.


----------



## josemazgz (20 Jul 2009)

Presentadas el 1 de abril e ingresadas el 22 de mayo.


----------



## diariobolsa (20 Jul 2009)

Pues en mi caso, todo ha sido muy rápido. Si no recuerdo mal, en una semana o poco más, ya me devolvieron lo que me correspondía.
Y el año pasado, fue exactamente igual. No tardaron nada en hacerme el ingreso


----------

